# Muzzy 3 Blade



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I would like to know what your opnion is for those of you that have hunted with the 3 blade Muzzy broadhead. I will be using the 3 blade Muzzys, 125 grain this year.
They dont seem quit as sharp as the Thunderhead broadhead but sharp enough.
Thanks


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

I've shot several deer with three blade muzzy's over the years.no complaints.they get the job done.the only thing I've heard negative is there hard to tune.that's the bow not the head.they always flew perfect for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I killed my first buck with a Muzzy 3 Blade darn near a 40 yard shot (lucky as heck) and got a complete pass through - he ran about 20 yards and dropped. I would say that 98% of the broadheads on the market are good quality and will do the job - just personal preferences


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I think Rick Welch used them for a while- can someone verify?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

John M. , the founder, was a traditional archer. They were designed around traditional bows.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I would use a phantom with a cut on contact and avoid the bullet point.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Muzzy do not have a bullet point - they have a trocar tip - they are a little different.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

My only experience with muzzy was with a compound, and the old styles, , I always seemed to get one or two that flew funny, for me any how, so I shot tricks, I recently got some simmons sharks, after seeing some of my buds deer they shot, the blood trails, and the wound's, exit and entrance. I put them on outta the package, and they fly right with my FP's, with a recurve, and a compound, But like others say shoot what you feel confident with, good luck


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

When i shot compounds, i very much disliked muzzys i always got weird flyers like the prior poster mentioned. That said, i used them to hunt rabbits last year and they seem to fly much better out of my trad bows.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Well then, avoid trocar and use COC.

Bowmania


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to shoot the Muzzy heads yet, been working a lot. How they fly will determine whether I use them or not.
I've used COC heads for last 25 years, haven't used presharpened heads since the 70's and 80's. COC heads are great and I've never had any penetration problems with COC heads, but a lot of deer have been killed with Thunderheads and Muzzys, so I dont buy the myth that presharpened heads wont work with recurves.
Never feel like my COC heads are sharp as I want them, just a mental thing I know. I've got them sharp enough to kill deer with pass throughs or near pass throughs.
I agree with Sharpbraodhead...just about any head on the market will kill a deer if it's sharp and the arrow is tuned well, and of course..good shot placement.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

I am planning to use muzzy phantoms which are cut on contact and fly great out of my bow, and are sharp out of the package. If they are good enough for Fred Eichler they are good enough for me


----------



## BigPapaGuss (Aug 24, 2013)

I looked at the muzzies, and right under that was a pack of what looked to be the exact same thing, and cheaper, so I shoot Allen 3 blades. Sharp enough to shave and has never failed me.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

BigPapaGuss said:


> I looked at the muzzies, and right under that was a pack of what looked to be the exact same thing, and cheaper, so I shoot Allen 3 blades. Sharp enough to shave and has never failed me.



I will have to check that out. Well, I set up the practice blades on the muzzy broadhead..out of my 45lb recurve mounted on a 2016 they fly like a bullet. I'm pleased with the way they fly so they will be put to use this season.


----------



## xCALLMETOADx (Jul 31, 2013)

3 blade muzzys are good but i had problems having them fly straight with my compound, just poor tuning on my part. rock chipped arrowheads killed deer no worries on a advanced metal blade killing deer.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I have killed elk, moose and some African critters with the muzzy 3 blade. My only issue with them is the blades are kind of weak and seemed to bend easily. Never had a problem with getting them to fly


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

xCALLMETOADx said:


> 3 blade muzzys are good but i had problems having them fly straight with my compound, just poor tuning on my part. rock chipped arrowheads killed deer no worries on a advanced metal blade killing deer.


Well that's not a fair comparison, flint knoapped points are better:wink:


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think the Thunderhead are probably the best buy overall...as far as sharp out of the pack broadheads.
Only thing I dont like is the way they assemble to the ferrule. Once they're screwed on the shaft the blades seem to stay in place but once you unscrew them they're easy to fall out because of the washer/oring system that holds the blades in place. Thunderheads are VERY sharp though.


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

Have killed many, many animals with my 4bl Muzzy heads and my recurve for many years with no problems and still use them now. I do sharpen the trocar tip and that helps with penetration but with my tip weighted carbon arrows I expect pass thrus on everything I shoot and have taken, elk, bear, deer, hogs, turkeys, etc. with them with no issues!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mark Land said:


> Have killed many, many animals with my 4bl Muzzy heads and my recurve for many years with no problems and still use them now. I do sharpen the trocar tip and that helps with penetration but with my tip weighted carbon arrows I expect pass thrus on everything I shoot and have taken, elk, bear, deer, hogs, turkeys, etc. with them with no issues!


Two questions: first, what weight do you shoot? Second, do you have a photo how you sharpen them?


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I killed about 40 with muzzys and wheels, mostly slow bows shooting in the 220s. I saw some tremendous penetration from the 125 three blades. I'd have no issue using them with my Black Widow.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

xCALLMETOADx said:


> 3 blade muzzys are good but i had problems having them fly straight with my compound, just poor tuning on my part. rock chipped arrowheads killed deer no worries on a advanced metal blade killing deer.


I had some 3 blade muzzys shooting great with a compound. Decided to try a group of 3, and shaved the fletching off the first and second arrow at 40 yards. Had trouble getting in front of a legal animal to shoot at, though. Entirely different problem


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

This thread got me thinking so I checked amazon for prices...$31.99 for six 125 three blades. Wow.


----------



## BigPapaGuss (Aug 24, 2013)

jkm97 said:


> This thread got me thinking so I checked amazon for prices...$31.99 for six 125 three blades. Wow.


and that is why i go with teh Allen blades. so much cheaper- like 7bucks a pack of 3 fifteen bucks for mechanicals.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

$31.99 for six is cheap to me...


----------



## BigPapaGuss (Aug 24, 2013)

jkm97 said:


> $31.99 for six is cheap to me...


14 for 6 is better. rotflmao


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

kegan said:


> Two questions: first, what weight do you shoot? Second, do you have a photo how you sharpen them?


I think you just use a flat stone, like you would with a woodsman style three blade. Take the blades out, screw the trocar tip on, and sharpen away.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Mark, is 125 as heavy as the three blades come now?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Lots of broadheads are $30+ EACH. Muzzys are still a bargain.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought so too LBR.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

My first deer bow kill back in 1981 was with a wasp head and 2016 arrow. Back then I saw a lot of Bear, Ben Pearson ,Wasp and Satellite heads being used.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Wasp made some good head. I never cared for Satellite though.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

LBR said:


> Lots of broadheads are $30+ EACH. Muzzys are still a bargain.


You have to mean for a pack of 3. The only REALLT high priced heads I know of were the Rage Titaniums at $80 for 3 which is totally insane. Still, $30 for three is just plain stupid in my book.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I use to shoot Muzzy 3 blade 125 from a compound and loved them...killed several deer and turkey with them...however was hoping tomshoot them from my recurve setup and they plane on me now about 6" left at 20 yards.

I wish I could still shoot them but I can't.


Dewayne


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bfisher said:


> You have to mean for a pack of 3. The only REALLT high priced heads I know of were the Rage Titaniums at $80 for 3 which is totally insane. Still, $30 for three is just plain stupid in my book.


No, look into some of the solid machined ones like the Ashby head, $30 each.

$10 a head isn't that bad. Having tried to make matched screw in broadheads myself... I actually think $10 a piece is a bit of a steal.


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

I have shot this setup with bows from 52-64# currently shooting 52 and 54# bows at about 180fps with 500-520gr arrows and have been getting past thrus on everything I have shot.
The trocar tip is sharpened just like a 3bl broadhead by putting 2 edges down at the same time and drawing them back to you and very easy to sharpen.
125gr is the largest 3bl we offer.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mark Land said:


> I have shot this setup with bows from 52-64# currently shooting 52 and 54# bows at about 180fps with 500-520gr arrows and have been getting past thrus on everything I have shot.
> The trocar tip is sharpened just like a 3bl broadhead by putting 2 edges down at the same time and drawing them back to you and very easy to sharpen.
> 125gr is the largest 3bl we offer.



For a broadhead to have been around for 30 years, I would say they will get the job done. Cant argue with that kind of tract record.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark Land said:


> I have shot this setup with bows from 52-64# currently shooting 52 and 54# bows at about 180fps with 500-520gr arrows and have been getting past thrus on everything I have shot.
> The trocar tip is sharpened just like a 3bl broadhead by putting 2 edges down at the same time and drawing them back to you and very easy to sharpen.
> 125gr is the largest 3bl we offer.


Thanks for the reply. I guess 130 i the largest 4 blade?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mark Land said:


> I have shot this setup with bows from 52-64# currently shooting 52 and 54# bows at about 180fps with 500-520gr arrows and have been getting past thrus on everything I have shot.
> The trocar tip is sharpened just like a 3bl broadhead by putting 2 edges down at the same time and drawing them back to you and very easy to sharpen.
> 125gr is the largest 3bl we offer.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------

